# [pfSense] nTop change RRD settings (simple)



## Seanny (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey folks,

I have a simple question. I've recently installed nTop and it's working great, except I don't know how to change the RRD tool settings. I'd like to change from low detail to full detail, but the setting won't stick. I think it's because I need to restart the RRD tool, but I can't figure out how. I tried to disable and re-enable the RRD plugin. I tried rebooting the pfSense box. I can't find an answer on Google, so it must be ridiculously simple. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could enlighten me.

Regards,
Seanny


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2012)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | *pfSense* | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 22, 2012)

Is something wrong with the pfSense forums? We appear to be flooded by pfSense questions all of a sudden.


----------



## Seanny (Jun 25, 2012)

I have read the forum rules and I do understand that I am strongly encouraged to post in the pfSense forum, but I thought the question was simple/general enough (I want to turn a feature of nTop on and off again) to fit within the scope of this forum. It is true that I installed nTop as a plugin for pfSense, but I believe the functionality is identical to me installing it as a port on *F*reeBSD (which I may end up doing later). Please inform me if this assumption is incorrect.

If I remove the (accidental) references to pfSense, would you be willing to remove the tag in the title?

As for the pfSense forums, they are functioning fine technically, but I don't think that anyone on the forums will be able to reply to my (simple) problem.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 26, 2012)

Under the Diagnostics section of the dropdown menu there should be an option for ntop settings. Select that and see if you can set it from there. 

I don't know why you would have expected anyone who didn't have pfSense installed to know anything about the web GUI you administer it from, or what made you think configuring the port would be anything near the same as configuring the pfSense package.


----------



## Seanny (Jun 27, 2012)

nTop has the same web administration interface regardless of the platform it's installed on.

It turns out that nTop is logging correctly and to restart the RRD tool, you can just restart your server. My actual problem was with the RRD arbitrary graph, but that's another topic...


----------

